# Going on 17yrs old...tips to help increase quality of life?



## SWIdaho (Sep 1, 2015)

Liam turned 16 in January. The last year was probably the most dramatic in terms of behavior changes...up until then he could hike up to 12 miles and swim for hours. And, then something shifted.

This last year his blood work showed some liver disease (new prescription food and supplements have his numbers back in the good range) and anemia due to secondary disease (not new, we just watch it). 
His eyesight is almost non-existent with uveitis in one and cataracts in the other. He can sometimes see outlines, shadows....we think. Since he's lost it over time, I am amazed at how he's adapted and how brave he has been over the last few years.
He's had frequent skin issues and GI upset...and on his birthday this year the poor guy had a bout of vestibular disease. THE WORST! Such a scary thing to witness the nystagmus, the vertigo, inability to stand, etc. The vet said it usually resolves in weeks (normal) to a couple months (not as normal). 
He doesn't have his head tilt and he can walk...but after two months! It seems like each day his abilities to navigate his world are a little different. We have covered all the floors with rugs and rubber mats because otherwise we find him unable to stand, exhausted from trying in uncomfortable positions :-( 

One thing constant - his appetite. I try to keep his mind active with treats and puzzles since we can't physically exercise as much. But, it doesn't seem like enough. Some days he doesn't want to go for a walk (which I totally get). He doesn't want to play. And, then he spends 830pm until 1030pm pacing, restless, and panting. 

Sleeping at night is probably what is hardest on everyone. The panting, the shifting around, etc. 
It's been like this for a while, but seems to have gotten much worse in the last 3-4 months. He regularly takes gabapentin and sometime tramadol. But, this doesn't affect his panting and sleep. Is it akin to sundowners? It is funny how it definitely starts around the same time every night and during the day he is sleeping...

We do sometimes find him in corners...confused. And, it breaks my heart to see these changes in him as my mom is suffering with the early stages of Alzheimers and the similarities are striking. 

I'm just looking for any insights, tips, suggestions, as we navigate this really special and difficult time. 
My guideposts have always been is he eating and can he go to the bathroom on his own. Both of those things he can do save the occasional little ? that happens in his sleep...Poor guy!
He eats and he can ambulate. But, with his sight and body - our 4 stairs to the backyard are getting harder and harder for him. Our walks are getting shorter and shorter. And, his interaction with me, other dogs (we only have two cats right now and I'm not entirely sure he knows they are here!) is getting less and less. 

I know 16 years is an incredibly long time for a Golden...I just want to make sure that I am doing the best for him right now...that he doesn't spend any of his coming days feeling anxious, confused, or worse - scared. I am grateful that he physically is eating and drinking and I can spend most of my days with him sleeping peacefully...yet, I want to do more - what else can I do for him?

If you've read this far - thank you!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow what a blessing to have Liam for so many years. It is sad to watch them decline. There is a thread about a scale/test to help determine quality of life. You have to go to post 12 to get the current link which is a downloadable test. I wish you well as you take care of your sweet boy.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

cwag said:


> Wow what a blessing to have Liam for so many years. It is sad to watch them decline. There is a thread about a scale/test to help determine quality of life. You have to go to post 12 to get the current link which is a downloadable test. I wish you well as you take care of your sweet boy.


Yes, what a blessing to have had such a long life with Liam. We only had 11 years with our past Golden, River, but they were great years... Please do read the scale/test to help determine the quality of life for Liam. Keep us posted...God Bless!


----------



## SWIdaho (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you! I've tried to search the forum for "scale/test" but nothing comes up. Any other guidance on what thread it is in?

***We had a great walk this morning - over an hour- he did run into a chain link fence (snuck up on him) and he collapsed a few times when he shook his head (vestibular disease?)...but overall he seemed alert and happy to check all the message spots around the neighborhood.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Here are two that come to mind:

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...breed-standard/440010-quality-life-scale.html

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/506000-when-say-goodbye.html


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry I meant to add the link when I first posted. What nolefan listed above is correct but the latest link was in post 12.
Here it is again

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...breed-standard/440010-quality-life-scale.html


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so touched by your post, and the obvious devotion you have for your dear friend. I don't have any specific advice but wanted to lend my support in what I know is a heartbreaking journey. It brought to mind our last years with our beloved Tucker who died a few years ago at age twelve. There was no single health crisis, just a gradual but persistent decline in strength, mobility, and cognitive function. I love that you're letting Liam tell you on a day to day basis what he needs or wants in that moment. We had so many up then down days with Tucker, and daily discussions of good day vs. bad day, how did he eat, did he get up when you got home, etc. Tucker also had a boundless appetite and when he lost interest in his food bowl we saw that as a significant change. You know Liam best and you'll do the right thing for him at the right time. My best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

What an amazing story of your beloved Liam. He is lucky to have you. I can't imagine how difficult it is to see his age related changes and how heartbreaking to see him on his down days. We only had our golden Callie for 8 short years but they were amazing. She never had a chance to grow old. I know its hard to make a decision. I was faced with this with my previous dogs who lived to age almost 16 (american eskimo) and 13 (terrier mix). Its heartbreaking. I am a firm believer in holistic care and I had Lady and PJ both receive reiki treatments. My holistic vet also used lavendar essential oil on Lady when she came in for cold laser treatments (for a torn ACL) and it really helped her relax. Reiki is such a benign gentle treatment, it may help poor Liam. Best wishes to you and Liam.


----------



## SWIdaho (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement! 
Here is a picture of my old man from August and November 2018....all white faced and cloudy eyed. And, his most recent outdoor adventure.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Oh my, what a beautiful boy he is. Look how active he is, that is amazing! What an absolute blessing that he is 16 and still able to do those things. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you for sharing Liam's pics and his adventures. Liam is very fortunate to have you as you are blessed to have Liam. I hope you two continue to have many great days ahead!


----------



## SWIdaho (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks debbie624! He's a miracle...

And, thank you for your suggestion of holistic care. I do think he might benefit from some therapies and I had been meaning to look into some available treatments in the area...Unfortunately, there is not much in our area.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

SWIdaho said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement!
> Here is a picture of my old man from August and November 2018....all white faced and cloudy eyed. And, his most recent outdoor adventure.


Liam is living the life many of us hope our dogs will have when we bring them home - many, many years filled with love, devotion and adventure. Keep climbing, old man!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Liam is beautiful. 

My first golden was 16.5 when she got vestibular. I thought it was a stroke, but she did recover, and was in the show ring (veterans class) 3 weeks later. I am not sure what you are feeding, but Purina makes a food to help with brain health in older dogs. ProPlan Bright Minds, made a huge difference for my girl. No longer found her "lost" in the corner. 

She also panted at night. The addition of CoQ10 supplements helped with the panting.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Liam is so lovely, it's such a blessing you still have him, I'm sure you treasure every day with your precious boy x


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

Amazing age, I bet it's that he is so active that helped him reach this amazing age, along with your devotion and love.
I have no input, just enjoy him every day.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What a beautiful boy you have there...Bless Liam s heart, 16...what a wonderful life..here's hoping you have many months ahead of you...cherish every moment....


----------



## Sydney_Beige (May 29, 2012)

SWIdaho said:


> Liam turned 16 in January. The last year was probably the most dramatic in terms of behavior changes...up until then he could hike up to 12 miles and swim for hours. And, then something shifted.
> 
> This last year his blood work showed some liver disease (new prescription food and supplements have his numbers back in the good range) and anemia due to secondary disease (not new, we just watch it).
> His eyesight is almost non-existent with uveitis in one and cataracts in the other. He can sometimes see outlines, shadows....we think. Since he's lost it over time, I am amazed at how he's adapted and how brave he has been over the last few years.
> ...


What a wonderful story! I am very curious to know what food you have fed Liam over the years. Thanks


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Liam is one incredibly handsome boy. I am so happy you have each other...he looks so incredible for his age. I hope you can help him through some of his issues and you can have a continuing special time together. I'm sending positive thoughts for Liam.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

SWIdaho said:


> Liam turned 16 in January.,..up until then he could hike up to 12 miles and swim for hours......


Sydney-Beige, It's always interesting to hear what people did food-wise for long-lived Goldens, but I suspect that Liam's long, healthy life is attributable to good genes and the fitness level they maintained for him more than a specific food....


----------



## SWIdaho (Sep 1, 2015)

For those that have asked about food...I do think it is a combination of genes, diet, and exercise that has contributed to Liam's longevity.

As to his diet, I used to work for Canine Companions for Independence years ago...before I had Liam. And, what I learned there was invaluable re: nutrition. 

Liam joined me when I was just 23 years old and poor. However, I always got him the highest quality food I could afford at the time. Which, while I appreciate Millie'sMom offer of Purina's Bright Mind - Purina food never met my standards (i.e. poultry by product waste). I work in the field of animal protection more broadly - and the way in which we raise animals for food (factory farms/CAFOs) in this country is damaging human health, the environment, our communities, etc. And, feeding our dogs the waste/by products from the slaughterhouses does not do anything for their health (these animals are pumped full of antibiotics, and live a miserable existence). 

That said, finding food that met my standards was/is always challenging. There are no laws or requirements around dog food formulas related to nutrition or for companies to label where they source their ingredients. So, I base my comfort level with food on how transparent the company is - do they tell you how they make their food, where they source their ingredients, a study of the recall history, etc.

I have also taken the approach of cycling his food to vary his sources of protein. And, who doesn't like variety! And, buying food from Canada that process their foods in their own facilities (like FirstMate) - as to bypass the processing facilities in the US that process both the low-quality food and the high-quality foods on the same machinery.

There is no magic food bullet - and I think you are doing right by your dog if you educate yourself even a tiny bit as to what exactly is in those bags and where is it sourced. And, do the best you can - it is a tricky industry to navigate. 

Right now, Liam is actually eating Royal Canin Hepatic for his liver...And, I am grateful that despite me not loving all the ingredients listed...the food has brought his liver numbers back into the normal range.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

SWIdaho said:


> For those that have asked about food...I do think it is a combination of genes, diet, and exercise that has contributed to Liam's longevity.
> 
> As to his diet, I used to work for Canine Companions for Independence years ago...before I had Liam. And, what I learned there was invaluable re: nutrition.
> 
> ...


Thank you for stating this. I completely agree with you. I have a degree in nutrition, for people, and firmly believe in the significance our diet plays in our longevity. And the pet food industry isnt the greatest. But its hard to know now what to feed in light of the DCM scare with the boutique foods which is what I was feeding Callie and believing it was the best for her. I believed it was better quality and better sourced ingredients but then looked what happened....all the research on taurine deficiency DCM. With my previous 2 dogs, I fed them store bought food, nothing fancy, had grain, and later on fed them Flint River Ranch. And they lived long lives. I fed Callie holistic food, and we lost her at 8. However, she was always healthy, and she may have passed from surgery complications and not DCM. We will never know. What did you feed Liam before you started the Royal Canin? Regarding more holistic therapies and reiki, where do you live? Maybe I have some ideas or I can check with a friend of mine who is in the holistic animal field.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dear Liam, I'm going to dedicate you this song mon amour.
So, see you again at least in 3-4 years. By that time , you will learn the lyrics by heart and guide all your teenager & puppy friends here on life & love. There are still so much things they all need to learn from you big boy.
By the way, your white hair makes you look wiser, with slight cataract world seems brighter ....( believe me ;ignorance is bliss 
Besides liver, tbe careful with your heart and and of course with very young goldie girls.......

PS: Sure, your parents know the English Version even it's not exactly the same . " Yesterday when I was young"


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Peri29 said:


> Dear Liam, I'm going to dedicate you this song mon amour.
> So, see you again at least in 3-4 years. By that time , you will learn the lyrics by heart and guide all your teenager & puppy friends here on life & love. There are still so much things they all need to learn from you big boy.
> By the way, your white hair makes you look wiser, with slight cataract world seems brighter ....( believe me ;ignorance is bliss
> Besides liver, tbe careful with your heart and and of course with very young goldie girls.......
> ...


This is so lovely, hope you don't mind me posting the English version too!.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

swishywagga said:


> This is so lovely, hope you don't mind me posting the English version too!.
> 
> https://youtu.be/SpJLtQmIv4o


I'd be very glad. Merci Beaucoup :x


----------



## SWIdaho (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Debbie624.
It is hard to know and keep current on the foods. But, I think we do the best we can!
I have fed Liam Fromm, Orijen, Acana, Canidae, Nulo, PureVita, First Mate, Go!, Now - off the top of my head. Oh, I did do a fresh delivery food from Evermore, too.

I actually had him in the vet yesterday and we were discussing taking him off the Royal Canin because his skin is just terrible and causing him such discomfort with itching. So, weighing the benefits vs the costs.

We are in the Boise, Idaho area. I appreciate any guidance or recs!


----------

